# How Do I Remove Valve Core From a Conti Tubular Tire?



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

View attachment 210330

I bought a set of Continental Grand Prix 4000 Tubular SR Tires (700 x 22mm) and a set of Vittoria 80mm Valve Extensions. I bought these valve extensions hoping to replace the factory valve stems with these Vittoria ones instead. 
View attachment 210331


I understand I need to first remove the valve core from my tubular tires, but am I able to do so with these specific tires? I see the picture on the back of the valve extensions, instructing me to unscrew the stock valve stems but on the other hand I don't see an indent on them where I can use a wrench or plier to unscrew them. I kind of don't want to experiment and mess up my valve stems on a $85 tire if the cores aren't removable to begin with. Any know if I can remove the cores on these tires and what the best way would be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

those extensions only work with the new vittoria tyres that you can completely remove the valve from

you can remove the conti cores but you need to use a 'standard' extender


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

You need extensions like these for Conti tubulars. 

This is how the work


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

The Conti extenders come with a "wrench" to remove and install the valve or use a pair of needle nose pliers and grip the flat sides on the valve. Either will work, but those Red extenders are designed for the newer Vittoria tubulars.


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Darn, thanks for clarifying. Which valve extenders are those that you have pictured Wetpaint? It looks like there's a rubber gasket which would eliminate the need to use that teflon tape (which I am dreading).


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

They are either Continental or Vittoria, they both look the same, and I've purchased both to use with Continental tubes for clincher tires and on Gatorskin tubulars. All I have used will add about 30mm to the length of the stem, which is long enough for even my Reynolds 66 clinchers, but there may some longer versions available for an 80+ mm rim.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Tufo extenders look like the ones above also. Worldclasscycles.com has a great selection of extenders. They even have red ones that will work with your conti tubes.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

LouisVuitton said:


> Darn, thanks for clarifying. Which valve extenders are those that you have pictured Wetpaint? It looks like there's a rubber gasket which would eliminate the need to use that teflon tape (which I am dreading).


The picture is a Tofu extender.

I use Continental extenders on my tubulars. I DO use teflon tape on them still though. I'd rather put tape on from the start just to be 100% sure the valves are sealed than have to pull the tire off and reglue it later.

There no reason to dread using teflon tape, its clean and easy to put on the threads


----------

